# Pidge needs a good home



## tatwigg (Apr 7, 2004)

Help!

Pidge needs a good home. We are cat people (10 cats) however, when we find an animal in distress, we try to save it's life. My husband brought home a baby pigeon about 2 months ago, and he is grown now, but we know nothing about taking care of, or how to train, or keep a pigeon. We would like to find a good home for Pidge. Can anyone help find him a home?

Thanks, Teri


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Check your E-mail

Treesa


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

OMG, yes!!! I have been looking for a pigeon in PA, for awhile! Yes, I am so interested. Where are you located? Do you have pics, o please send me an e-mail, at



O'yes, please send it also to, 

I'm sorry but a (adelphia) I always don't get them..

Thanks so much!!!


Please e-amil!!!!


I am so interested!!!


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

I highly doubt that the pigeon you found was 2 months old because pigeons are grown and flying by 5 weeks.
Good luck..I hope you find a great home for him/her.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I don't think she said it was, she said,

"........my husband brought home a baby pigeon about 2 months ago.........."

Thanks


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

Hi.. i live in Pa.. and care for feral and homing pigeons. I would be interested if you still have the bird. Thanks


----------



## surfergurl24 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hello,

I had a pigeon about 2 days ago and I learned so much about them but mine flew away I was really sad but if you could email me at [email protected] I am 11 years old we found my pigeon in my backyard but it would not leave please email me back and mabey could you send a picture of the pigeon.the only problem is I live in Florida please email me back thank you.

Shannah


----------



## riebar (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi David -

Where are you in PA? I have a situation that I'm still trying to figure out, and I'm just going day by day...I found a baby back in August and raised him. He is a big healthy boy now - I had tried to find him a home when he was still growing but none were to my satisfaction. 

Now I either want to find a suitable home for him to spend his days with other pigeons or I want to find a female for him so that if he is to stay with me, he can be a little more normal and happy!!! (He is a MALE, after all! You know what I'm sayin'!)

Anyway, where are you in PA? What is your situation like? He is very domesticated, but I have been taking him outside lately as the weather gets nice to try to get him used to the idea of spending time out-of-doors.

Thanks


----------

